

The problem with email encryption - kellyf2
http://blog.jumble.io/2014/09/30/the-problem-with-email-encryption/

======
allthatglitters
"the problem with email encryption" is that very few believe they have
anything to hide.

~~~
kellyf2
True! Apathy is the real issue. Check out this article by Daniel Solove which
counters all the arguments people come up with to not protect their data
[http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Privacy-Matters-Even-
if/127...](http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Privacy-Matters-Even-if/127461/)

